# Sherline Squaring



## PaulzOx (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm trying to square up my Sherline 2000 (8 axis). Im finding it a little difficult. I'm a real newbie when it comes to machining.

How square is everyone else setting up their machines?


PaulzOx


----------



## pjf134 (Apr 18, 2013)

Set all the dails on the machine to 0 will get you close and if you want to get it better use a dial indicator mounted in the chuck and run it in the x & y axis. I use a known good square for the vertical adjustments as is close enough for me. That pivot ball is a pain to get right. For someone new it should work out unless you want better then more dollars will be needed for tools. Take light cuts or else you will be adjusting more than milling parts. I have the 2000 CNC with a rotary table.
Paul


----------



## mikey (Apr 18, 2013)

Umm, you should square it to zero in all axes. It can take some time until you get used to it but it is possible to get it set very accurately. If you normally work with a tooling plate on the table, be sure the table is flat in both the X and Y axes or it will screw you up. Then work on getting the Z-axis square to the table with an accurate solid square and DTI. Once that is done you can work on the aligning the column to the table in both the X and Y direction. 

Use a good DTI and a decent holder. Take your time and get it to zero.


----------



## PaulzOx (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks for the help. I should be able to get it all setup this weekend sometime, I hope!


PaulzOx


----------



## PaulzOx (Apr 30, 2013)

Finally got it all setup and made a few cuts. It seams to be working very well and as my luck has it my Uncle Sam needs me to deploy... Delayed for a few more weeks ugh!!!  


PaulzOx


----------



## mikey (Apr 30, 2013)

Take care, Paul!


----------



## PaulzOx (Oct 6, 2013)

I back and scored a smoking deal.

I got a Sherline mill (5400), Sherline lathe (4000) and just about every sherline accessory (even multiples of some) for $1000.

They actually belonged to Phil Mattson a well known model ship builder. He passed away and his son wanted to sell it all to me for $1k even though I told him it was easily worth 3X that amount. He also had an original Manson lathe with the accessory kit, it looked brand new and fully functional.


----------



## mikey (Oct 6, 2013)

Congrats, Paul - that is a smokin' deal!


----------



## PaulzOx (Oct 9, 2013)

Okay I am going to need some help from you guys on here. I have some tooling that I aquired with my awesome deal and I do not know what it is or what it is used for. I will take some pictures and post them here.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Oct 9, 2013)

PaulzOx said:


> Okay I am going to need some help from you guys on here. I have some tooling that I aquired with my awesome deal and I do not know what it is or what it is used for. I will take some pictures and post them here.



Post pics!  I'll help you.  I love the SHerline gear, and still have a mill.  I acquired a lathe in a similar way- with lots of stuff!!  


Bernie


----------



## PaulzOx (Oct 12, 2013)

itsme_Bernie said:


> Post pics!  I'll help you.  I love the SHerline gear, and still have a mill.  I acquired a lathe in a similar way- with lots of stuff!!
> 
> 
> Bernie



Bernie, I will try to post up some pics this weekend. If not it will be Monday.


Paulzox


----------



## D.C.Clark (Oct 13, 2013)

PaulzOx said:


> Okay I am going to need some help from you guys on here. I have some tooling that I aquired with my awesome deal and I do not know what it is or what it is used for. I will take some pictures and post them here.



Good Morning Paul and all,

I see that you are in San Diego, only a short drive to the Sherline factory.  I cannot recommend too strongly that every Sherline user who can, visit the plant, take the guided tour, and visit the Craftsmanship Museum.

I promise that it will be a revelation and benefit to you in more ways than I can even begin to describe here.

Best,

David Clark in Southern Maryland


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Oct 13, 2013)

D.C.Clark said:


> Good Morning Paul and all,
> 
> I see that you are in San Diego, only a short drive to the Sherline factory.  I cannot recommend too strongly that every Sherline user who can, visit the plant, take the guided tour, and visit the Craftsmanship Museum.
> 
> ...



Thanks David!  

I have wanted to go for years now- and just haven't made it out there from NJ, where I am.  I got my cousin hooked on Sherlines for his pen turning, and he lives in LA!  I told him he needs to go!

Bernie


----------



## PaulzOx (Oct 14, 2013)

D.C.Clark said:


> Good Morning Paul and all,
> 
> I see that you are in San Diego, only a short drive to the Sherline factory.  I cannot recommend too strongly that every Sherline user who can, visit the plant, take the guided tour, and visit the Craftsmanship Museum.
> 
> ...




David,

Thanks for the advice. I have been to Sherline a few times, they are close by and american made. The two main reasons I bought Sherline. But since I scored this smoking deal on another mill and lathe I have not been able to make it. They close at 5 and that's when I get off work. I have talked to them a few times on the phone. 

I have not made it to the Carlsbad museum yet, I might try to go tomorrow if they are open. Finally have a day off.


Paulzox


----------



## PaulzOx (Nov 3, 2013)

Okay after several weeks of research here is some of the items that I cannot figure out what they are.


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 3, 2013)

Paul,

The two items at top center are lathe dogs.  The two disks below them look like faceplates.  You use the dogs and faceplate to turn small diameter parts between centers instead of using a chuck.  I've no idea on the rest of the parts.

Robert D.


----------



## PaulzOx (Nov 3, 2013)

wa5cab said:


> Paul,
> 
> The two items at top center are lathe dogs.  The two disks below them look like faceplates.  You use the dogs and faceplate to turn small diameter parts between centers instead of using a chuck.  I've no idea on the rest of the parts.
> 
> Robert D.



Thanks Robert, I did not even have any type of idea on the dogs. I was beginning to think they went to something else. Thanks again for the info.

Paul


Paulzox


----------



## mikey (Nov 3, 2013)

The two squares to the right of the lathe dogs and faceplates are stepper motor mounts, I think. Just below that is a drive spur to turn wood; it fits into the headstock taper. Below the faceplates is what looks like a Starrett V-block, one of a pair. Below the V-block is a wood turning tool rest, I think; I cannot be sure on that. Below that tool, on the very bottom, is a WR Smith graver tool rest. The graver tool rest is extremely useful once you make some gravers and learn to use it. See Sherline's site for more on this one.

I don't know about the rest of these tools.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 3, 2013)

The two black blocks, hex and octagonal, are MT1 / 3/4-16 Index Blocks.  You mount any headstock accessory in/on there, and use it in the vise to flip the part in divisions of 6 or 8 by just flipping the block in the vise (or whatever holding method) and tightening again.  Great to have.  

The WR Gravers rest is a really nice accessory.  If you won't use it, you should clean it up and sell it because they go for $$.   Over $200 new.  

Can't see the top, left accessory well enough.

Also can't see small, black accessory above Index Blocks.

The very center, left of the indexable blocks, is an adjustable-alignment tailstock accessory- either a die holder or Tap holder.  


Bernie


----------



## D.C.Clark (Nov 3, 2013)

itsme_Bernie said:


> The very center, left of the indexable blocks, is an adjustable-alignment tailstock accessory- either a die holder or Tap holder.
> 
> 
> Bernie



It's a  1164/1165 Collet Fixture

see:

https://www.sherlinedirect.com/inde...product_id=184&CFID=41414452&CFTOKEN=60025413

David Clark in Southern Maryland, USA


----------



## PaulzOx (Nov 3, 2013)

Thank you everyone for all the info, will post more pics of other items soon. I have so much tooling I do not even know where to begin and what to use. I know with time and help from you all here I will eventually use it all.

Thanks again,
Paul


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 4, 2013)

D.C.Clark said:


> It's a  1164/1165 Collet Fixture
> 
> see:
> 
> ...



Hah HAHHH!! Good catch Dave!



Bernie


----------



## PaulzOx (Nov 14, 2013)

Okay I'm looking to buy some machinist squares, I do not want to spend a lot of money. I know you get what you pay for. I'm looking for some that are 2" & 3" with an accuracy of .0005. I do not need anything better right now. Does anyone have any ideas? 


Paulzox


----------



## D.C.Clark (Nov 14, 2013)

PaulzOx said:


> Okay I'm looking to buy some machinist squares, I do not want to spend a lot of money. I know you get what you pay for. I'm looking for some that are 2" & 3" with an accuracy of .0005. I do not need anything better right now. Does anyone have any ideas?
> 
> 
> Paulzox



see:http://www.mcmaster.com/#layout-squares to get an overview of precision vs price

Enco is a good source of low cost tooling for the home shop:

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPDFF?PMPAGE=452&PARTPG=INLMK3&PMITEM=638-7614

I have found Little Machine Shops products to be good values:

http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2549&category=1438824943

David Clark in Southern Maryland, USA


----------



## PaulzOx (Nov 15, 2013)

Dave Thanks again for some more great info


Paulzox


----------



## j ferguson (Jul 20, 2014)

mikey said:


> Umm, you should square it to zero in all axes. It can take some time until you get used to it but it is possible to get it set very accurately. If you normally work with a tooling plate on the table, be sure the table is flat in both the X and Y axes or it will screw you up. Then work on getting the Z-axis square to the table with an accurate solid square and DTI. Once that is done you can work on the aligning the column to the table in both the X and Y direction.
> 
> Use a good DTI and a decent holder. Take your time and get it to zero.



Mikey, what size square works for you?


----------



## mikey (Jul 20, 2014)

j ferguson said:


> Mikey, what size square works for you?



I use a 4" Tesa solid toolmakers square, accuracy class 00, and a Compac 214GA DTI.


----------



## j ferguson (Jul 21, 2014)

mikey said:


> I use a 4" Tesa solid toolmakers square, accuracy class 00, and a Compac 214GA DTI.



thanks much, Mikey


----------

